# What do I do when I get tanned and my makeup is too light?



## natasha10193 (Apr 19, 2013)

I live in Greece so in the summer I get tanned and my skin colour changes. I am pale in the winter so I don't get very dark in the summer. I suppose I get to a caramel colour really. Anyway when that happens I don't really know what to do. It's annoying when you have to buy a new liquid foundation bottle in a different colour especially if you have an expensive taste in liquid foundations. I suppose I would have to buy a new liquid foundation at some point when I am really tanned. But till then would I be able to use a bronzer as my skin slowly changes colour?


----------



## SistaPlease (Apr 19, 2013)

I dont get much darker in the summer, but i def have to make some adjustments. I either buy the next shade up in my foundation or i just apply my lighter foundation lightly to even out my skin and bronze it up to match the rest of my body. when i "bronze" my face i apply it where the sun hits me instead of my where i contour. hope that makes sense.


----------



## Summer1993 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have the same problem! I prefer to not be in the sun for multiple reasons, so I use self tanners. I use it on my face but don't get it too heavily under my eyes. I don't wear foundation because my skin is pretty good as it is. But my under eyes are always much lighter. I'm quiet pale naturally, so when I self tan I am much darker. Because of this, my under eye concealer(which I also use on any blemishes) is so much lighter. I find bronzer on me seems to look unnatural for some reason.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd suggest using a bronzer, liquid maybe, and mix with your normal foundation. Might be just as good to buy a darker shade of foundation, though, depending on how long you hold a tan.


----------



## natasha10193 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SistaPlease* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont get much darker in the summer, but i def have to make some adjustments. I either buy the next shade up in my foundation or i just apply my lighter foundation lightly to even out my skin and bronze it up to match the rest of my body. when i "bronze" my face i apply it where the sun hits me instead of my where i contour. hope that makes sense.


 No it does make sense. That's what I will do till I get a darker foundation.


----------



## natasha10193 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'd suggest using a bronzer, liquid maybe, and mix with your normal foundation. Might be just as good to buy a darker shade of foundation, though, depending on how long you hold a tan.


 Good idea. I never thought of that. Mixing a liquid or cream bronzer with my foundation.


----------



## natasha10193 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Summer1993* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same problem! I prefer to not be in the sun for multiple reasons, so I use self tanners. I use it on my face but don't get it too heavily under my eyes. I don't wear foundation because my skin is pretty good as it is. But my under eyes are always much lighter. I'm quiet pale naturally, so when I self tan I am much darker. Because of this, my under eye concealer(which I also use on any blemishes) is so much lighter. I find bronzer on me seems to look unnatural for some reason.


 It's so annoying isn't it?

I think what you do is good. Staying out of the sun is the best thing to do but where I live it's practically impossible to do so. What I usually do is go out later on in the day. So I would go swimming around 4 in the afternoon because it's so hot in the summer months and you can feel the sun is damaging your skin.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd get a darker foundation in a cheaper brand and mix it. That way as you get darker you can add more color to even your skin.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree with everyone who said to mix it.

You can also use the lighter one as a highlighter if you end up just buying a darker foundation. In the winter swap and use the darker as a contour.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'd suggest using a bronzer, liquid maybe, and mix with your normal foundation. Might be just as good to buy a darker shade of foundation, though, depending on how long you hold a tan.


 
Yah that's a good idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laurenproartist (Apr 22, 2013)

I have three shades of foundation: light, medium &amp; dark..I mix them to create different shades if I'm gradually getting darker or lighter. You could also use your lighter foundation to highlight when you are darker and the darker foundation to contour when you're lighter. I think too many people think they have to buy a new foundation every few months because their tone is constantly changing but there are a ton of uses for them other than an all over application  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

